# A Nice Hamilton Wrist Watch From 1948



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my latest acquisition - a Hamilton wrist watch from 1948:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I like that - some of these little American decos are really beautiful!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I just love these. This is my c1938 Hammy. The oldest watch in my somewhat diverse collection.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Less old, but on similar lines, my 1957 Bulova:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely stuff! I started collecting American pocket watches, but I've seen so many beautiful wristwatches from the 1940s that I think I'm drawn to the Dark Side!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Will Fly said:


> Lovely stuff! I started collecting American pocket watches, but I've seen so many beautiful wristwatches from the 1940s that I think* I'm drawn to the Dark Side! *


I did that when I joined this forum a few years ago.

Here's a couple of mine...:





































They are quite small by today's standards..., but the price we have to pay for loving our Vintage's!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> They are quite small by today's standards..., but the price we have to pay for loving our Vintage's!


Look on it not so much as a price, rather as a privilege. While the Ivor Biggun brigade go all gung-ho and strap on their town hall clocks, they ignore these little beauties ("Far too small for my massively overdeveloped 7" wrist!"), leaving them for those of us in the know, who continue to get decent bargains. Mind you, word is out the girls are discovering them...KV! :buba:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Here are four Hamiltons, two from the early 1940s and two from the early 1950s.










*1. Hamilton "Lexington." *The company's first stainless steel wristwatch, the Lexington was made only in 1941. Hamilton devoted its operations solely to military needs during World War II and did not resume production of the Lexington after the war.










*2. Hamilton "Ross." *This model was produced from 1939-1941 and in 1946. The watch pictured is from 1940.










*3. Hamilton Illinois. *Hamilton purchased the Illinois Watch company in 1928 and produced watches under that name in the Illinois factory until 1932, when the Great Depression forced Hamilton to discontinue the operation. In the early 1950s, Hamilton revived the Illinois name and for a short time offered a line of wrist watches with Swiss movements under the labels "Illinois" and "Hamilton Illinois." The watch shown above is an example of the latter.










*4. Hamilton Illinois. *Another example, this watch features a power reserve indicator.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I like all those, but no. 2 (the Deco one) is scrummy!:buba:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Fabulous group!

Mike


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I've got a 1940's Hamilton where do you get those nice straps from? Also need new spring bars but they are very small lug to lug 16mm I think I can only find girly looking straps


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

What delicious Hamiltons! The Art Deco one is indeed wonderful. So many watches... so little money... :taz:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Comments much appreciated -- Hamilton made some wonderful watches.

As for straps, I usually find them at a good price on ebay. There are several sellers that offer new old-stock straps from the 40s and 50s. Nothing fancy or expensive -- just leather. Spring bars can also be found online, and they often come with the straps. Every now and then you'll see a NOS Hamilton strap, but those tend to be pricey.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Another Hamilton Illinois -- came across this one for sale on ebay at $300 or best offer. Too pricey for me, but a nice watch. It's described as a "Topper B" model, circa 1953.


----------

